

How to write a Linux virus in 5 easy steps - hiteshiitk
http://www.geekzone.co.nz/blog.asp?postid=6229#compact

======
konad
Even though I've read it twice, I still don't understand exactly _how_ you get
anything to run and start writing arbitrary files.

The way to do it is to send a tar file that happens to extract exe files to
~/bin.

Besides, if you run a fancy wm, that's your problem :)

